# Sex My Baby Sulcata for Me Please Danny!!!!



## Marty333

My baby Sulcata is only 3 months old and I know its almost impossible to guess their sex at that age but Im just wondering what your opinion might be.


----------



## DeanS

Way too young, but heading towards male at this point...try again in about 6 months to a year!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

He is cute as hell but even Danny couldn't sex him correctly for 5 or 6 more years. He needs to be a bunch bigger, why not just think of him as him because female Sulcata are very rare to come across...


----------



## Kristina

My opinion is that it is a baby Sulcata! 

Probably male, just based on percentages.


----------



## Yvonne G

My guess is male too.


----------



## egyptiandan

Like people have said definately to young to be positive, but it's looking like a female to me. 

Danny


----------



## Marty333

I was wondering what makes you think its a female?


----------



## egyptiandan

I ignore tails at that size. It's the seam between the anal scute and femoral scute. From the center line of the plastron the seam is straight than takes a dip down than straight. This is what females tend to look like. Males are usually a straight line with no dip.

Danny


----------



## Marty333

Ohhh very interesting!!! Thank you for the lesson!! You are kind of making me excited if its a girl because they are hard to come across but right now I guess I'll keep him with his boy name chevy but if it turns out to be a girl its either Porsche or Audi!!!


----------



## Tom

egyptiandan said:


> I ignore tails at that size. It's the seam between the anal scute and femoral scute. From the center line of the plastron the seam is straight than takes a dip down than straight. This is what females tend to look like. Males are usually a straight line with no dip.
> 
> Danny



I love these little gems! Why don't you do this more often?


----------



## DeanS

Tom said:


> egyptiandan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I ignore tails at that size. It's the seam between the anal scute and femoral scute. From the center line of the plastron the seam is straight than takes a dip down than straight. This is what females tend to look like. Males are usually a straight line with no dip.
> 
> Danny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love these little gems! Why don't you do this more often?
Click to expand...


All right everybody...line forms to the right!


----------



## Kristina

I was here before you, Dean. Back up buddy


----------



## onarock

Right on Egyptiandan. Also, sometimes at a real young age males will carry their tails to the side much like adults


----------



## egyptiandan

I will do this more often  Hopefully the line won't get to long 

Danny


----------



## Marty333

They should make a special thread for sexing torts!!!!!


----------



## Marty333

Here's another shot of his special spot  Kind of blurry though


----------

